

Offer HN: Free Web/UI Design - ashraful

Hi. I am a freelance web+interface designer and I am offering my services for free to HN startups.
My portfolio is at madebyargon.com<p>I will pick two startups who email me at inlith@gmail.com. They will get a free custom redesign for their website or app.
======
D9u
Since your website fails to scale down to fit on mobile devices, yet claims to
have mobile apps in the portfolio, one has to wonder how many other oversights
the developer has failed to consider. The failure to target the vast emerging
mobile audience is inexcusable within today's context.

~~~
MattBearman
I didn't want to just down vote this without an explanation:

My father is a plumber, a very good one in fact, yet his house has some of the
worst plumbing you'll ever see. Ever heard the phrase "The cobler's son goes
barefoot"? It applies to almost every industry.

When you're good at what you do, you're too busy earning a living to apply
your trade to your own life. As long as ashraful's websites that are meant to
be responsive work on mobile devices what's the problem if his portfolio
doesn't?

And while I'm spouting old-timey phrases, "Never look a gift horse in the
mouth"

------
kcodey
email sent : )

